#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > مشکل: به هم ریختن کامپیوتر بعد از نصب کامل ویندوز

## میمی5

با سلام 
کامپیوتر رو ویندوز نصب کردم بعد تحویل مشتری همه چیز بعد 10 الی20 دقیقه کار بهم میریزه 
اول فکر میکردم مشکل از مشتریه ولی بعد چند بار این مشکل بازم پیش اومد متوجه شدم ایراد از سیستمه 
سیستم رو هم دست دو خریدم وبه مشتری جدید فروختم
 لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## غفور

با سلام دوست عزیز
شما که میگید بهم میریزه یعنی چطور میشه اینو دقیقتر بگید یا یه عکس واضحتر بذارید./.
آیا تضویر بهم میریزه ؟یا ویندوز میپره؟یا نوشته ها یا فونت ها تغییر میکنه؟ یا خارج از این بحث ها هست؟

----------

*fifafc*,*hanirayan*,*میمی5*

----------


## hanirayan

با سلام 

دوست عزیز نمونه این مشکل رو روی یک سیستم داشتم که ویندوز خیلی راحت نصب میشد نرم افزار ها رو هم نصب میکردم یکدفعه سیستم هنگ میکرد فایل رو باز نمیکرد نرم افزار ها بعد از مدتی کم ارور میدادند و باز نمیشدن 
که با تعویض هارد مشکلم برطرف شد 
درصورتی که سیستم رو تازه بسته یودم و هاردم از این وسترن دیجتال های  مشکی بود با یک وسترن دیجیتال آبی عوض کردم مشکل برطرف شد 
کلا وسترن دیجیتال های مشکی کیفیت خیلی پایینی دارند 
موفق باشید

----------

*میمی5*

----------


## AMD

هارد سیستم رو تست کنید . برای تست روی  هارد دیگه براشون ویندوز بریزید و نتیجه رو اعلام کنید .

----------

*hanirayan*,*میمی5*

----------


## میمی5

با سلام 
ویندوز میپره وحتی پارتیشینها هم به هم میریزه
تشکر میکنم از پاسخ به موقع اساتید

----------

*hanirayan*

----------


## AMD

> با سلام 
> ویندوز میپره وحتی پارتیشینها هم به هم میریزه
> تشکر میکنم از پاسخ به موقع اساتید


ایراد هارد هست . با هارد دیگه تست کنید .

----------

*amingpx*,*hanirayan*,*میمی5*

----------

